# Oh MY!!!



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smcry: A link to this slideshow was posted on GroomerTalk. I just can't imagine letting dogs get in this shape. 


Warning - The slideshow is hard to watch. I was weeping by the end of it.


Groomers See This Slideshow






Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Joy, that is so sad. I visit the groomers talk forum just about every day and have learned so much from the groomers on that site. I had never heard of Jody Murphy before - now I have three of her dvds.

Some of the stories are just unbelievable about the condition of some of the dogs and cats that they groom. It really boggles the mind.

Linda


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!!! :smscare2: WTH is wrong with the owners of those dogs??!!?? :exploding: I can't imagine letting any dog getting in such shape. :smcry: Some people should not have pets.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, that was hard to watch. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

For some reason, some people seem to think that as long as they toss their pet food and water and don't beat it, then they are not abusing their dog. I simply can't understand this mentality. I could never imagine letting my babies get into that sort of condition. The nails....I can't even imagine how painful that would be. The horrible matting constantly pulling at your skin and hurting and itching. It just boggles my mind that anyone could look at their animal day after day and not know something was wrong. I feel like the worst mommy in the world if I miss ONE day of brushing. Every time I comb them out I check them over. Nails, ears, teeth, feet. I always check to make sure their skin looks good, no redness or irritation. I just don't understand how people could let these go like this. I don't think I really want to understand.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

You are right...it is hard to watch. I made Little Miss Do Da watch it too!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not going to watch it because it will stay in my head forever and torment me. People think they are the superior species. We are not.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

After watching the video I think it's done more as a shock factor and the majority of those babies look like stray shelter dogs. If you look at the way the pictures were taken they look just like the pics you find on shelter sites. I don't mean to minimize the condition these babies are in but it's more for shock value. Strays or pets it's painful to see the condition they are in.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats so sad, thats how dogs look when they come out of puppy mills.


----------



## MollysMom (Nov 17, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Nov 28 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679043


> Thats so sad, thats how dogs look when they come out of puppy mills.[/B]


That's true. That is how our little Molly looked after coming from a puppy mill. She had to be shaved. Her fur is starting to grow back now and I can't wait to see how pretty she will look.
She's not fond of being brushed and she fights me. Especially around her head and face. But I'm hoping that she will soon get used to being groomed and pampered.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I just can't watch it, I can only imagine the images.
People really need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

It disgusts me that people would let animals live like that. My mom's 2nd maltese came from someone who called himself a "breeder" he owned 5-6 other dogs and Chloe (whom they hadn't even named yet at almost a year old) was the left over of her litter. I guess nobody had wanted her because she was a little longer than all the other puppies and had a little bit of a longer snout. He had treated all the other dogs like kings and queens and just left Chloe to fend for herself, she never got to eat out of her own bowl, she had to scavenge for scraps after all the other dogs were done eating, he would play with all the other dogs except for her, and he kept all the other dogs very well cleaned and taken care of...again except for her. The day my mom heard that he was giving away this puppy she went to see her and almost got sick looking at how badly she was treated. It took my mom 4 hours and 6 baths to get Chloe clean and free of all the matting, dirt and fleas that she had, it was down to her skin in dread locks. She couldn't even get shears through it, she had to sit and hand cut through the mats with scissors until she could get to the skin. She is now, doing wonderfully, has adapted well to her new home (with her sister Zoe) and looks like a brand new dog! Her and Zoe actually look like twins now when they come back from the groomer! She is so happy! This abuse needs to stop!!! Its so sickening, luckily there are good people who save little babies from such horrible conditions.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That really is heartbreaking. It's sad to think how many dogs are in that condition and not being cared for. My old groomer had some pretty horrific stories and she would even get tears in her eyes when she would talk about it. Sad!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:shocked: what a shame! God bless compassionate groomers.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 27 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=678570


> Joy, that is so sad. I visit the groomers talk forum just about every day and have learned so much from the groomers on that site. I had never heard of Jody Murphy before - now I have three of her dvds.
> 
> Some of the stories are just unbelievable about the condition of some of the dogs and cats that they groom. It really boggles the mind.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Is there a specific groomers' talk forum that you read? I'm still trying to figure all this out, even after four times of grooming Tucker and Riley. They look good afterward, but I am still not comfortable with the logistics of getting them that way. And I just feel like I'm missing something :blink: 

Debbie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (MKLadee @ Dec 6 2008, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684052


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 27 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=678570





> Joy, that is so sad. I visit the groomers talk forum just about every day and have learned so much from the groomers on that site. I had never heard of Jody Murphy before - now I have three of her dvds.
> 
> Some of the stories are just unbelievable about the condition of some of the dogs and cats that they groom. It really boggles the mind.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Is there a specific groomers' talk forum that you read? I'm still trying to figure all this out, even after four times of grooming Tucker and Riley. They look good afterward, but I am still not comfortable with the logistics of getting them that way. And I just feel like I'm missing something :blink: 

Debbie
[/B][/QUOTE]





Yes, it's petgroomerforums.com. under their groomerTALK forum




Joy 






Joy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG! God forgive me, but sometimes I really don't like people. Those poor little babies. My God. Why do people even get a fur-baby, if they are not going to care for them. This is all beyond neglect. Bless these babies, and those that bring them in, and love them and care for them, they what they should.

When you bring a baby into your home....from that point on...you have a duty, responsiblity, obligation..to tend to all of their needs, immediately! No excuses or execeptions.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (vjw @ Dec 6 2008, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=684081


> Yes, it's petgroomerforums.com. under their groomerTALK forum[/B]


:ThankYou: I'll check it out!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

That makes my blood boil more than anything else. People get these breeds b/c they see a pretty picture of a dog with long flowing hair. Common sense says that long hair equals lot's of brushing. I don't get how anyone could think otherwise. There is absolutely no excuse for that. If you don't like brushing/combing you can get a set of clippers at Walmart for $20 (or shears for less) and keep their hair short. A bad haircut is better that being matted to the skin anyday. Better yet get a Chihuahua. And yes people bring their pets to groomer like that. I've heard many groomers talk about their client who bring their dogs in 2 or 3 times a year and do no home grooming what so ever. My SIL is a groomer and she dreads the holidays. People bring their neglected pets in so visiting relatives won't see what kind of people they really are. I used to groom a neighbor's Lhasa and the dog was always matted. I'm not a professional, but I have clippers and thought I could help them and more importantly the dog out. These people were by no means poor. They always drove new cars, their kids wore clothes from the mall, etc. For some reason they couldn't be bothered to pay me a measly $20 (for a job that took hours) to groom him regularly. A professional groomer would've charged so much more for a dog kept in that kind of shape.

P.S. I recently found Groomertalk and I love it. There is so much to learn. It really goes to show you that their are two kinds of groomers.


----------

